# Name that goat



## Sienna's silly goats

Ok so this is how it goes.

I am going to post a picture of a goat and I want you to name it( if it's right name or not)


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I had a buckling who looked like that named Williamson.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

@Sienna's silly goats Do I post the next picture?


----------



## GoofyGoat

KST Goat Farm said:


> @Sienna's silly goats Do I post the next picture?


Oh, I think you should, this could be FUN!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

I forgot to mention that this is a doe


----------



## KST Goat Farm

This is a doe.


----------



## Oliveoil

I think she looks like a Roma.








This is also a doe.


----------



## MadCatX

Oliveoil said:


> I think she looks like a Roma.
> 
> View attachment 166625
> 
> This is also a doe.


What kinda goat is that Olive oil? She is a doll!~


----------



## MadCatX

KST Goat Farm said:


> View attachment 166621
> 
> 
> This is a doe.


Hmm Queen Bee  Shes a goergous Boer, look at that smile on her.


----------



## Oliveoil

MadCatX said:


> What kinda goat is that Olive oil? She is a doll!~


 Thank you! She is an Alpine. I won her through an essay contest the WDGA does earlier this year. She is a super sweet girl!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

This one is a doe


----------



## MadCatX

Oliveoil said:


> Thank you! She is an Alpine. I won her through an essay contest the WDGA does earlier this year. She is a super sweet girl!












Her Pygmy runt Cousin - Bonnie


----------



## MadCatX

Sienna's silly goats said:


> View attachment 166627
> This one is a doe


Those Boers are some pretty goats yall. Why I want a mini Boer haha. I am also looking at Alien Geughts I want a Lamancha haha


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Sienna's silly goats said:


> View attachment 166627
> This one is a doe


Patricia or Wendy.


----------



## Oliveoil

MadCatX said:


> View attachment 166629
> 
> 
> Her Pygmy runt Cousin - Bonnie


 She is super cute!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

All does.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Rats, I can't upload on my work computer... 
How about Daphanie, Dora and Diana


----------



## MadCatX

KST Goat Farm said:


> All does.
> View attachment 166631


Awwww Alien goats!!!! so cool they are awesome looking


----------



## KST Goat Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> Rats, I can't upload on my work computer...
> How about Daphanie, Dora and Diana


Their names are actually Peanutbutter, Cream and Fudge.


----------



## GoofyGoat

KST Goat Farm said:


> Their names are actually Peanutbutter, Cream and Fudge.


So...you have a sweet tooth huh...LOL


----------



## KST Goat Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> So...you have a sweet tooth huh...LOL


Out of my 11 goats,only 4 are not food.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I like Taylor Swift..with those long bangs over her face! Lol 
Shes a nice looking doe!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

This one is a buckling


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ozzie...like ozzie osburn..
Lol lol..
You could name the doe Sharon..the buck Ozzie..you would own the Osburns...lol lpl :heehee:mg:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Doe


----------



## Oliveoil

GoofyGoat said:


> Doe


 She is super cute! Looks like a Bindi to me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She looks Sassy to me!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Her name is Fleur and yep she's sassy


----------



## GoofyGoat

Another doe


----------



## Trollmor

Sienna's silly goats said:


> Ok so this is how it goes.
> 
> I am going to post a picture of a goat and I want you to name it( if it's right name or not)
> 
> View attachment 166619


Lefty? (The blaize goes to the left; seldom seen.)


----------



## Chelsey

GoofyGoat said:


> Another doe


I'm going to guess your Doe's name is Daisy



GoofyGoat said:


> How about Daphanie, Dora and Diana


Please tell me that is from the movie 'The Ugly Dachshund'

This is a Doe


----------



## GoofyGoat

Chelsey said:


> I'm going to guess your Doe's name is Daisy
> 
> Please tell me that is from the movie 'The Ugly Dachshund'
> 
> This is a Doe
> View attachment 166685


I guess I'm not the only old school movie fan...YEP it is from the Ugly Dachshund LOL 

Actually the black and white doe is Nymphadora Tonks...we call her Tonks for short 

I'll guess your Does name is Samantha


----------



## MadCatX

Chelsey said:


> I'm going to guess your Doe's name is Daisy
> 
> Please tell me that is from the movie 'The Ugly Dachshund'
> 
> This is a Doe
> View attachment 166685


Oreoooo


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chelsey...beautiful doe!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Doe


----------



## MadCatX

Those boers are some good looking goats - solid as all get out!


----------



## Muhammad Hammad

Bubble


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Sienna's silly goats said:


> View attachment 166695
> Doe


Athena!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

This is a doeling. She was 4 or 5 months at the time of this picture.


----------



## GoofyGoat

CountyLineAcres said:


> View attachment 166701
> 
> 
> This is a doeling. She was 4 or 5 months at the time of this picture.


Two gorgeous does ladies!
And Athena's Roman counter part...Minerva


----------



## MadCatX

Muhammad Hammad said:


> Bubble


Nice goat in your avatar! What kinda goat is it?


----------



## Muhammad Hammad

MadCatX said:


> Nice goat in your avatar! What kinda goat is it?


 Teidey


----------



## Trollmor

Muhammad Hammad said:


> Teidey


Never heard. Is it a breed?


----------



## MadCatX

In English its "teddy goat" I googled it.


----------



## Trollmor

Good that at least one of us can handle Google!  But I still do not know if it is a breed or the name of that individual.


----------



## Muhammad Hammad

MadCatX said:


> In English its "teddy goat" I googled it.


 exactly!
I wrote it as we pronounce it. I should have been more specific.


----------



## MadCatX

haha all good, Teddy is a breed of goat, native to Pakistan.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

SIENNA...i would call her...Tank

County line Acres...Saltnpepper!

All Does amazing & simply gorgeous.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

This is a doe.


----------



## healthyishappy

Soon as I get some kids this year im gonna come to this thread lol. I am just terrible with names! Leave that too the womenfolk. I have named only ONE of my animals. The rest I just ask people.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

healthyishappy said:


> Soon as I get some kids this year im gonna come to this thread lol. I am just terrible with names! Leave that too the womenfolk. I have named only ONE of my animals. The rest I just ask people.


This year I already have 20 names picked out. The plan is to name them alphabetically. So I have a boy and girl name that starts with A, then 2 for B and so on.


----------



## healthyishappy

KST Goat Farm said:


> This year I already have 20 names picked out. The plan is to name them alphabetically. So I have a boy and girl name that starts with A, then 2 for B and so on.


WOW! Your going to have a LOT of kids.... I guess if you have 11 does that would make sense. That is a good idea.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I think her name is Belle  She's a cutie!
You're like us...
We have about 30 names of both sexes picked and a few days after they're born we match name to personality and they're you go, they're named


----------



## Trollmor

KST Goat Farm said:


> This is a doe.
> View attachment 166797


Catty White?


KST Goat Farm said:


> This year I already have 20 names picked out. The plan is to name them alphabetically. So I have a boy and girl name that starts with A, then 2 for B and so on.


Good, some kind of a system will make things easier later on. No clue in their names as to who the mother is?


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Trollmor said:


> Catty White?Good, some kind of a system will make things easier later on. No clue in their names as to who the mother is?


No. I like to give my kids human names.


----------



## Trollmor

And I try my best to find an unique name for each individual!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wether


----------



## KST Goat Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> Wether


I would name him Josh.


----------



## GoofyGoat

He's got a Roman name does that help you guess? he's not a Josh LOL


----------



## KST Goat Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> He's got a Roman name does that help you guess? he's not a Josh LOL


 Julius?


----------



## GoofyGoat

KST Goat Farm said:


> Julius?


Close...Remus


----------



## Trollmor

GoofyGoat said:


> Close...Remus


So where is Romulus?


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Doe


----------



## Trollmor

A licking tounge, no, it is an ear!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sassy Sally of Sienna? . 
As for Romulus, ....
That name is on our list for when our does kid out in the next few months


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

How about this doe?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sadie?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Barbara Striesand


----------



## Twisted goats

Sienna's silly goats said:


> Ok so this is how it goes.
> 
> I am going to post a picture of a goat and I want you to name it( if it's right name or not)
> 
> View attachment 166619


Reese


----------



## Twisted goats

KST Goat Farm said:


> View attachment 166621
> 
> 
> This is a doe.


Sugar


----------



## Twisted goats

Oliveoil said:


> I think she looks like a Roma.
> 
> View attachment 166625
> 
> This is also a doe.


Sweetpea


----------



## Twisted goats

Sienna's silly goats said:


> View attachment 166639
> This one is a buckling


Angus!


----------



## Twisted goats

Chelsey said:


> I'm going to guess your Doe's name is Daisy
> 
> Please tell me that is from the movie 'The Ugly Dachshund'
> 
> This is a Doe
> View attachment 166685


Starla


----------



## Twisted goats

Sienna's silly goats said:


> View attachment 166695
> Doe


Hilda


----------



## Twisted goats

CountyLineAcres said:


> View attachment 166701
> 
> 
> This is a doeling. She was 4 or 5 months at the time of this picture.


Beautiful goat! I guess her name is...Mabel


----------



## Twisted goats

KST Goat Farm said:


> This is a doe.
> View attachment 166797


Elsa


----------



## Twisted goats

GoofyGoat said:


> Wether


He looks like a Merle


----------



## Twisted goats

This is a doe


----------



## Twisted goats

This is a buck.


----------



## Twisted goats

This is a wether


----------



## Twisted goats

Wether


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Twisted goats said:


> Wether


 I would call him Carlos.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Doe.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Twisted goats said:


> This is a doe


Squiggles


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

KST Goat Farm said:


> Doe.
> View attachment 167167


Paisley


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

wether


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Spot or Willy


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Doe


----------



## TwistedGoat

That's funny, because his sure is named Carlos.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

TwistedGoat said:


> That's funny, because his sure is named Carlos.


What?!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

i would call the doe sierra :funnytech:


----------



## Trollmor

Twisted goats said:


> This is a doe


Countess?


Twisted goats said:


> This is a buck.


Wide strider?


Twisted goats said:


> This is a wether


Middle part?


----------



## Trollmor

Twisted goats said:


> Wether


Feel Safe?


----------



## Trollmor

Sienna's silly goats said:


> View attachment 167451
> Doe


Kebnekaise?


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

I already have this doe on here I just want to do it again because today is her birthday and it's Christmas so ...








I took this picture yesterday


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Name this doe


----------



## Trollmor

Tail spot?


----------



## Steampunked

Petechia (a small spot of colour).


----------



## Jessica84

This would be a good place for people (like me lol) that don't come up with names well lol. Sometimes names just pop up for me and sometimes I end up googling names. so let's see what you guys have for this one lol


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Doe or buck?


----------



## Jessica84

It’s a doe


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

How about Charlotte


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

How about this doe?


----------



## Trollmor

Jessica84 said:


> This would be a good place for people (like me lol) that don't come up with names well lol. Sometimes names just pop up for me and sometimes I end up googling names. so let's see what you guys have for this one lol
> View attachment 168693


Dalmatiner?


----------



## Trollmor

Sienna's silly goats said:


> How about this doe?
> View attachment 168965


Sand Beach!!!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Cute!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Doe


----------



## toth boer goats

Gracie.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Rosemerta


----------



## goathiker

Spooniears


----------



## Trollmor

Angel Ear? :hide:


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, don't hide Trollmor :haha:.


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

Now someone else post a goat


----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## Boers4ever

Buck


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Rocky road!

So cute!


----------



## Tanya

Pepper


----------



## toth boer goats

I like Rocky Road.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

Trouble, just look at that grin!


----------



## i like my goats

joe


----------



## MellonFriend

Here's one for you guys to name. She's my favorite goat. Hopefully there are some of you that don't know her name. 😆


----------



## i like my goats

chocolate chip?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Miss Priss


----------



## Goatastic43

What ever her name is she’s a cutie!


----------



## Goatastic43

View attachment 211737

She’s our bottle girl and a little sweetheart! Any guesses?


----------



## Goatastic43




----------



## MellonFriend

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 211738


Chocolate milk 🙂


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> Chocolate milk


No…


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 211737
> 
> She’s our bottle girl and a little sweetheart! Any guesses?


Dottie.

Anyone want to guess or name this guy?


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm sure this isn't it, but the first name that came to my mind was Sherman. 😄


----------



## i like my goats

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Dottie.
> 
> Anyone want to guess or name this guy?
> View attachment 213935


milkshake?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sure this isn't it, but the first name that came to my mind was Sherman. 😄





i like my goats said:


> milkshake?


Nope to both guesses.

Here's a hint: He was named by a three year old. 😉


----------



## MellonFriend

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Here's a hint: He was named by a three year old. 😉


In that case his name is definitely Sir Horatio Carlton Alfonso Sephenza the Third. 😃


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> In that case his name is definitely Sir Horatio Carlton Alfonso Sephenza the Third. 😃


Lol!! Good guess, but it's still not right.

Hint: Food


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oreo


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> Oreo


Yep!! 🎉


----------



## toth boer goats




----------

